# Breeding pair of Angels to "rehome"



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

We no longer have room for these guys because we're downsizing from the tanks on the patio- it's just too d----- HOT- and bright, out there, to maintain properly, plus we have a bunch of black veils and koi mix (their pups) coming up- I'm recuperating from a serious operation too.
I'll let them go for best reasonable offer incl. shipping if you live far away- if within 50 mi. of Palm beach, we can make a 50-50 driving arrangement.
If you need a tank for them, I have several, from 10 to 20 gallons, very reasonable - if you're close enough to pick them up.
*c/p*


----------

